# Another cop vs bad guy shooting



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Columbus police release body-cam footage of deadly officer-involved shooting | NBC4i.com

Body cam on one of the officers clearly shows he had a gun (out on bail, . . . and a felon anyway) and was reaching for it when he was shot.

Sister wants to make this a racial issue, . . .

The only "race" part of it was who gets their gun out first, . . . he came in last.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Toefoot (Jun 21, 2017)

Sick of the racial slant when it comes to our cops and shootings. Gawd how the progs have programmed almost everything as a racial issue and specifically our cops as being racist.

Dumb ass has no color.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Question...

If this is in Ohio, a state that does not restrict open carry (ie. no license required), is there any information on why the officers decided to jump out of the car after the man walked away?
The sight of a firearm would NOT constitute a reason for a stop in an open carry state unless they knew the man had prior arrests and was no longer permitted to own/carry a firearm.

If he was in fact a felon, then he was clearly in violation of the law, but did the officers know that at the time?

A legal activity is not grounds for drawing a firearm and issuing commands.

I need more information.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> Question...
> 
> If this is in Ohio, a state that does not restrict open carry ............ I need more information.


This is one of those conundrums that has no answer. While the "legal" statement IS, . . . open carry is legal, . . . creating a panic is not. The libtards of Columbus (this is a wholly enclosed suburb so to speak of Columbus), . . . have successfully branded open carry as a panic inducer, . . . virtually no one does it, . . . and when they do, it invites boys in blue, many white cars, and an endless parade of officers who need to interrogate you before you leave.

AND, . . . that interrogation WILL take a while, . . .

Several years back, a group of folks advertised the fact that they would be picketing the mayor's mansion or the governor (don't remember for sure which), . . . and openly stated that absolutely no one was allowed to carry a loaded firearm, . . . although all were encouraged to wear handguns. The story line went that there were 3 cops for every "protester", . . . and veiled threats of arrests and charges were bandied about.

Personally, . . . I did not go, . . . don't like the inside of jails, . . . and most likely would have wound up in one had I gotten the harassment I saw on the tube that some of our guys took.

The long and short of it is Cleveland, Columbus, Cincinnati, Toledo, and Dayton (among other locales) are just off the table for most of us using open carry. Not worth the hassle and needling of the local LEO's, . . . who are without a doubt doing what they are told.

The city of Columbus used to be one of the true bastions of conservatism, honesty, cleanliness, etc. I used to live there, . . . can personally attest to it.

Today, it is a liberal hell hole full of ghetto holes, . . . Somali's, . . . queers, . . . and other assorted trash piles.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

even if the officers overreacted a reasonable person would have stopped and allowed them detain you, check the weapon, and allow you to show your ccw card.

running away from police and continuing to back away after they pull their sidearm and then putting your hand around the grip of your pistol - is asking to be shot....

This video should be shown in all high schools


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> even if the officers overreacted a reasonable person would have stopped and allowed them detain you, check the weapon, and allow you to show your ccw card.
> 
> running away from police and continuing to back away after they pull their sidearm and then putting your hand around the grip of your pistol - is asking to be shot....


Taken from the perspective of the deceased, he'd just had a normal interaction with these officers, and was walking away after some kind of directions were given.
As he walked away, he could hear the patrol vehicle rev up, brake hard, and he watched two officers come out with guns already drawn and pointed directly at him.
In his mind, absolutely nothing had happened, but he now had two guns pointed at him.
None of that sounds like a reasonable situation.
Can we all honestly claim that we could think rationally in that short of a period under that kind of immediate stress?
I certainly wouldn't draw my firearm, but I can imagine a brain scramble trying to understand what the hell is going on.

His reaction was not textbook, and reaching for the gun was stupid and cost him his life, but their actions were dangerous.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Looks like that muzzie got his virgins.


----------

